# Access Tabellen Inhalt mit Makro löschne ...



## Donschello (6. August 2003)

Ich möchte meine Accessdatenbank über ein Import Makro aktualisieren, dafür ist es erforderlich das erst mal alle Datensätze, aus der Tabelle in welche importiert werden soll gelöscht werden. Wenn ich das manuell mache benutze ich Strg+a um alle Datensätze in der geöffneten Tabelle zu markieren. Anschließend lösche ich mit Entf. Wie kann man genau das in einem Makro umsetzen? 

Danke für die Hilfe im Vorraus


----------



## mslap (6. August 2003)

Lass doch ne Lösch abfrage drüberlaufen oder lösch die komplette table mit dem makro und erstell eine neue.

Wie das mit der löschabfrage genau funzt weiß ich auch nicht, aber evtl als hinweis, stand zumindest in meinem schlauen buch hier.


----------



## Donschello (6. August 2003)

*hinweis nett aber funz. nicht*

danke erst mal für den Hinweis, nur die Idee mit dem löschen und neu erstellen hatte ich auch schon...Leider ist die Tabelle mit anderen Objekten (Tabellen, Abfrage,...) verknüpft, so das ein Löschen erst möglich ist wenn ich dieses Verknüpfungen kappe. Das wäre ja aber nicht sinnvoll den sonst muss ich ja alle Verknüpfungen auch noch neu erstellen (glaube echt kompliziert).

der zweite Ansatz "Lösch abfrage drüberlaufen" dazu würde ich gern mehr wissen, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen wie man das umsetzen könnte.

Danke für alle Antworten


----------



## durin (6. August 2003)

DELETE * FROM [Tabelle]

(kannst du auch als Abfrage in Access generieren, die du dann mit deinem Makro aufrufst)


----------



## mslap (7. August 2003)

Also hab noch bissal weiter gelesen, und mir scheint die löschabfrage genau das richtige für dich.

Einfach eine normal Auswahlabfrage erstellen und die gewünschten Daten auswählen.
Dannkannste in der Entwurfsansicht die Löschabfrage auswählen.

Dann kannst du gewisse Kriterein einstellen, da du eh alles löschen willst, brauchst ja bloß als bedingung ID von 1-* löschen, machen.

Einfach mal rumpobieren, scheint ned zu schwer zu sein. Die Abfrage kannste ja dann durch ein Makro aufrufen, aber das weißt du sicher selber auch.


----------



## Donschello (7. August 2003)

*ja es geht *

perfekt die Löschabfrage und deren Aufrufen über ein Makro hat den Erfolg herbei geführt.

Da ich mir damit viel Arbeit abnehme und ich es komisch finden würde jemanden zu helfen ohne das jener sich wenigstens symbolisch erkentlich zeigt würde ich Euch ( durin + mslap ) gern ein T-Shirt zu schicken.

zur wahl steht schwarz,blau,grün und S,L,XL

bei Interesse direkt bei schelly@deejayladen.de melden

Danke noch mal

Donschello ;-)


----------

